# Crumb photo update



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

I had some time so you're all being treated to tons of photos today.  Here's Crumb from when he was a first home (pic with blue glass rocks) and then today, with lots more color and much longer fins. He's quite handsome, i think.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's a very pretty boy!


----------



## bettagreatagamma (Apr 28, 2009)

His white fins looks amazing! He looks like a ghost fish


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

hah. he does! if i leave the lights off.. he's super ghost! 
i can't wait til he grows out fully. in the last 2 weeks he's gotten so big! i saw him flare today (it's rare) and i think he's even reached half moon! his father was a butterfly copper half moon so i'm hoping!


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I love his eyes!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks.  his eyes are what convinced me. I was originally going to take Bluey home, but then i looked down in the next container and saw these little eyes. And everywhere i went, they followed me. So my heart mushed up and i took him home. Then i went back for Bluey 2 weeks later.  but even now.. crumb still stares at me all day.....with his little black eyes....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Did you get them from a breeder or a petstore?


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

A local breeder. I found her thru the midwest betta association. She invited me to come pick one (or two) out when I inquired via email about breeders in my area. Surprisingly there were few in my area and I'm in Chicago! I checked her out first and found out she had really good reviews. I didn't want to go the petstore route again. Out of the last 4 petstore bettas I had, 2 of them had chronic illnesses and 1 of them outright died in 3 days. he was covered in fungus and ick. I also wanted a young one because I've realized part of the joy is watching them grow and change!  So I got these guys at about 5.5 months old and it's been a pleasure watching them grow up. They're not quite finished yet, either. I hope to have them for a long time.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats great! I would love to have a really young betta that I could watch grow up and change.I can understand not wanting to buy from petstores anymore since so many of them are sickly.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, sadly there are no decent breeders in my area. I did see an add in the classifieds a couple weeks ago for 'free juvenile betas'. I bet someone attempted breeding with no idea what they were getting into.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, probably.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

i can imagine that's quite possible, campbell. i've heard some nasty things about breeders, particularly amateur ones that aren't sure what they're getting into.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think that if you bring baby fish into the world, you should try to give them the best of everything that you can, to give them a good chance of survival.


----------



## silverd (Apr 28, 2009)

so, all of your betta's seem to have awesome names! Mine is black Jack! I got that name bringing him home listening to a song. How did u guys get your betta's name?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Awww...he's gorgeous!

I'd love to find a good local breeder......is there a site you can go on to search? Out of my 5 bettas 2 were downright sick when I got them, and the other 3 were lethargic and stressed if not downright ill. And that's not counting the 2 that have died - one of old age but I got him with fin rot, and one that died only months after I got him with ick and finrot. And I buy most of them from Petco, which usually has the healthies bettas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've had pretty good luck with my Petsmart bettas. Blue Bonnet and Rusty came from there, too.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

silverd said:


> so, all of your betta's seem to have awesome names! Mine is black Jack! I got that name bringing him home listening to a song. How did u guys get your betta's name?


actually, his full name is "Little Cotter Crumb, Baker and Candlestick Maker" and Bluey's full name is "Bluey Noogai, PI." I picked out cotter before i saw him but then he was so small when i brought him home he looked like a crumb. Bluey noogai is because he was the new guy and he's blue.  PI just makes him sound cool. My mom said if bluey had a profession Crumb had to, as well. So she decided he was a baker.

KIM:
That's exactly why i tried the breeder route. Just too many illnesses from both petco and petsmart. After 14 months of struggling with tuttle's fin rot, i decide to stop supporting pet store bettas. It's heartbreaking not to rescue them, but when we rescue, they think their sales are up and they just bring in more. I got luck that there was a midwest betta assocation. I don't know where you live but you can try looking for a local assocation and then narrowing it down from there. With summer coming, you can also do a mail order but it's really nice to be able to pick them out in person. I'd say look around, send out some emails, and see if you can find someone nice that will let you come choose. Breeders don't always advertise so we may have them right next door to us and not even know about it!


----------

